

How I Made $2000 Writing An eBook - mcantelon
http://tjholowaychuk.com/post/524961369/how-i-made-2000-writing-an-ebook

======
pgbovine
_The eBook it self probably took around 3-4 hours to write_

holy cow, i don't think i could type 60 pages of coherent markup in 3-4 hours.

~~~
mcantelon
He's a pretty prolific guy... if you're into Javascript, his Github repo has
lots of great stuff: <http://github.com/visionmedia>

------
markbao
How did you market it?

~~~
byoung2
Probably by creating posts like this one on sites like HN

~~~
teaspoon
Then again, advertising that you spent four minutes per page writing the thing
isn't really marketing.

~~~
byoung2
True, and I bet most of those pages were code samples

------
eob
4 minutes per page? As someone who has written two books, I call BS.

------
fmeyer
Ignoring the spammer's attempt to spam and trying to bring some ideas in this
conversation, If you're really interested to write anything useful, you should
get in contact with Geoffrey Grosenbach from
peepcode(<http://peepcode.com/questions#are-you-hiring>). They often publish
third part ebooks, if your book is accepted and sold about 1k copies they
claim that you'll receive US$3,000. peepcode's eBooks and Screencasts are
memorable for it's simplicity and pragmatism.

~~~
iamdave
I went and read their Author Guide. This line stuck out:

>Our goal is to sell at least 1,000 copies of your book (a reasonable target
after a few months of sales). If this happens, you'll receive about US$3,000.
The first $2,000 of this will come when your book is published, and the
remainder will be paid quarterly in January, April, July, and October.

There is something about that which really bugs me, mainly it's the word 'if'.

~~~
dpapathanasiou
My startup (FiFoBooks.com) offers another possibility: authors retain all the
rights to their work, have full editorial control, set their own prices, and
also keep the majority of the sales proceeds, with no "ifs".

------
volomike
My hotshot affiliate marketing client in Dallas made $150,000 on his eBook
over a period of 2 years' sales. I don't usually approach my affiliate
marketing clients and press them for details -- that's kind of why they like
me I'm thinking. But I sure am curious what the topic was about. My guess was
that it was about affiliate marketing.

------
terhechte
Does anyone know if there is some sort of contribution-friendly eBook store
with high amounts of visitors? In a way like the App Store, just for eBooks
(of course with less visitors)?

------
redorb
what a shit ass blog post.

------
tmcw
How I Made -$2000- $2000CAD Writing An eBook

